# Arbeitsschutz, Gabelstapler, 1x



## LuigiHallodri (25 Sep. 2012)

​


----------



## Gustavs8 (25 Sep. 2012)

warum einfach wenn es auch kompliziert geht


----------



## apsalon (25 Sep. 2012)

Da fällt mir sofort der Gabelstablerfahrer Klaus ein 

Gruß aus Dortmund


----------



## tommie3 (26 Sep. 2012)

Man muss sich nur zu helfen wissen!


----------



## Punisher (26 Sep. 2012)

genau so gehts


----------



## DER SCHWERE (26 Sep. 2012)

Glaubt es, ich habe so etwas schon gesehen ​


----------



## Padderson (26 Sep. 2012)

die Berufsgenossenschaft kann ja auch nicht immer überall sein


----------



## webmaus666 (26 Sep. 2012)

Wer ko der ko.


----------



## pktm56 (26 Sep. 2012)

schwienplietsch die beiden


----------



## Raz0r1205 (26 Sep. 2012)

haha, wie geil ist das denn


----------



## Faponator (26 Sep. 2012)

so macht man dat doch richtig herrlich xD


----------



## theon111 (26 Sep. 2012)

sehr mutig die jungs


----------



## revo27 (27 Sep. 2012)

hehe wie bei uns bei der arbeit


----------



## ffaghost (27 Sep. 2012)

Genial, so muss das!


----------



## Doflame (27 Sep. 2012)

impro-working


----------



## Pepan (12 Okt. 2012)

Haha ich Hau mich weg


----------



## asdfgh123 (12 Okt. 2012)

Denn sie wissen nicht was sie tun


----------



## Akrueger100 (16 Nov. 2012)

Mutig sind se ja.


----------

